# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Почта Bitmask

## hou

Доброго времени. Кто нибудь помогите настроить почту от Bitmask/  А может кто код приглашения на riseup.net  даст плиз. С наступающим Новым годом.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## hou

По неизвестным причинам перестал работать demo.bitmask.

----------


## hou

Возможно надо обновить до 0.9.4  сейчас 0.9.2 стоит. Пробовал 0.9 4 установить не получается.

----------


## hou

Сегодня включил приложение  Bitmask - riseup.net , всё запустилось всё нормально. Хотел зайти на сайт который в запрещенном реестре не пускают. Стал проверять оказалось что видят заголовки , и появилось 127.0.1.1 когда шифровальщик работал было только 127.0.0.1  
 003а YANdex.
 Во вложении доказательство , будьте осторожны !

----------


## Premkan7

> Сегодня включил приложение  Bitmask - riseup.net , всё запустилось всё нормально. Хотел зайти на сайт который в запрещенном реестре не пускают. Стал проверять оказалось что видят заголовки , и появилось 127.0.1.1 когда шифровальщик работал было только 127.0.0.1  
>  003а YANdex.
>  Во вложении доказательство , будьте осторожны !


Дружище, ну ты хоть мне поясни, что в этой почте от riseup.net такого нужного, чего нет в других? И приглос где достал? :Cheesy:

----------


## hou

Вы дату размещения изначального сообщения видели?  Скорее нет чем да, то сообщаю 2016г.

----------

